# Third function loader valve control 75C



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

I've got a case 75c and am wanting to mount up a grapple, needing a 3rd function on my loader. This tractor has the buttons on the loader joy stick and appears (to me anyways) to have to open ports on my valve body. Do i just need to hook in the lines and plum it up or is their something else I need. Ive attached pics of the joystick and the valve body. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

The third function that I aware of has a valve/diverter located on/near the front of the loader if so equipped. Could even depend on model loader you have.

I'd take your tractor's serial number and loader model number and head to a dealership. With the serial number maybe they can track down exactly how it was equipped from factory. The loader model, might or might not have third/forth functions available.

Might be easier (and cheaper too  ) to look at diverters/multipliers like this:

https://summit-hydraulics.com/product-category/valves/

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe, try pushing the button, and see if it deadheads when you move the joy stick?


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Are they available ports? They look more like spool valve caps to me.

Roger


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

I pushed the buttons on the joy stick but they don't seem to be doing anything at this point. I'm not really sure if they are covers or available ports.. Was hoping someone on here could tell me before I start pulling things apart.


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

I've got a couple of Quicke loaders like that, the buttons are on the joystick and wiring present to the loader valve. If I want the 3rd function to work, I need to buy the wiring harness from the loader valve to the diverter valve on the loader crosstube up front along with the solenoid/valve to go in the diverter valve. If I remember correctly, it's about $800 the last time I checked. Long story short, I ran a set of hoses down the side of the frame and plugged them into a rear remote.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I went through this very same thing, trying to hook up a grapple to my Case IH Maxxum. All the hydraulic, electrical components were factory installed. I have a third and fourth function buttons on the joystick. after I spent a few hours trouble shooting, I realized that I had to press and hold the third function while moving the joystick to the left or right to make the grapple open and close.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

If you have to go the route of an after market diverter valve take a look at WR Long. We've had one to operate our grapple since 2005 and haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

one of the buttons(i think left) go through a relay and fuse behind the cupholder on the left. it ends at a dangling capped plug below the cab kinda behind the fuel filler. it can be used for a 12v operated remote diverter valve. the other one(right), i never did figure out

i'll try to get you some pictures later today


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

location of the factory 3rd function wire









the diverter i wound up with. when the button is held the curl function becomes the 3rd function, for me open and close grapple. dealer had 2 solutions both were over $1k. the one they were pushing was electronic which eliminated "feathering", basiclly a left/right toggle would open/close, slamming included. ive got $300 in this: 2 hoses, diverter, wire and caps.









the simplist install i figured out was to cap the 2 right side hoses for curl, use the left side to feed diverter with existing hoses. use the right side hoses to reconnect left cylinder and purchsed 2 hoses to run back to the right side.

i prefered a "true" third function but couldnt deal with price and slamming

..and i was wrong its the right button that works


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

swall01 said:


> IMG_7942.JPG
> 
> location of the factory 3rd function wire
> 
> ...


Do you remember the manufacturer of the diverter valve?

Looks nice.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

Tightwad said:


> Do you remember the manufacturer of the diverter valve?
> 
> Looks nice.


took a while to find it...Summit Hydraulics DV90-08S.

https://summit-hydraulics.com/product/hydraulic-solenoid-selectordiverter-valve-24-gpm-12v-dc/


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

swall01 said:


> took a while to find it...Summit Hydraulics DV90-08S.
> 
> https://summit-hydraulics.com/product/hydraulic-solenoid-selectordiverter-valve-24-gpm-12v-dc/


Thank You!


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I bought a wr long kit for my 75c earlier this year for $700 at my dealer and took me 2 hours to install.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I may have a diverter kit for that model, I'll take a look over holidays. Bought several pallets of cih loader install kits at auction thinking they came with a valve like the old quicke kits. Expensive mistake.


----------

